# Overdue Rabbit



## pintoluver112104

My doe is now almost a week overdue. I've bred rabbits before and I don't remember any of them being this far overdue. This is her first litter. She's a mini rex about a year old. Should I start to worry?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I'm guessing if shes a week overdue she isn't pregant.

This thread will get moved over to the rabbitry


----------



## pintoluver112104

She's made a nest and is showing all signs of being pregnant.


----------



## aurora369

I have moved this over to the Rabbitry for you so that others with experience breeding can help you.

If she was pregnant and did not give birth, it is possible that she has reabsorbed the babies. Or that their is a problem like an infection which would need to be addressed by a vet.

When did she build a nest? How long after the mating did she start building? If it was about two weeks after the mating, then chances are she had a false pregnancy where her body thought it was pregnant even though it was not.

What signs of pregnancy was she showing?

-Dawn


----------



## pintoluver112104

Well she built the nest on Sunday, and it's now Thursday. She was 31 days pregnant on Sunday, and today she rearranged her nest. I've bred rabbits before and I've never have them this long overdue. She's also got very moody because before I bred her she used to follow me around like a dog and now if I try to pet her she growls and attacks me. Any information would be great, because if you think it might be an infection or something I have to bring her home this weekend to see the vet.


----------



## aurora369

I don't have all that much experience with birthing does. I've done more fostering of litters after they have been born. However, we do have some very experienced breeders here who would know much better than myself.

How is her behaviour now? Is she still interested in the nest or is she destroying it now?

Is it at all possible that the dates got mixed up and she is due this upcoming week end?

You can take her temperature to see if she's running a fever which would indicate an infection. You will need to do it rectally with a non-glass thermometer (just in case it breaks).

-Dawn


----------



## pintoluver112104

I'm going to go back in my calender and check again, but I'm pretty sure I got the dates right. She's not destroying the nest she just rearranged it a bit. She's still eating and drinking and acting normal other than the attacking me when I put my hand in the cage. Could it be that she's living in my room and she's waiting until I'm not here to have them?


----------



## aurora369

If she is used to being in your living room, then that shouldn't be a problem. She could have had them late at night or early morning while you where still in bed if she was waiting for no on to be around.

You can try draping a blanket or towel over one half of her cage to give her more privacy.

-Dawn


----------



## pintoluver112104

Thanks, I'll try that tonight, and I'll try going to bed a little earlier to give her more quiet time.


----------



## Pipp

I'm not much of an expert on this either, but I know they can safely reabsorb their kits fairly early on in their pregnancies which to me is the weirdest thing ever. :shock: And they can retain them without giving birth -- basically the same thing. But in the process (I think) things can go wrong and/or a kit is stuck, they can also end up with dead mumified kits delivered or infections and/or toxic properties from them decomposing.

A vet may inject her with oxytocin (pitocin) which may help induce labour or at least check to make sure there isn't a stuck kit or another problem. 

Unfortunately its almost impossible to tell what's really happening without an ultrasound. You can't really feel the babies after the 14th or 15th day of a pregnancy. 


sas :dunno:

PS: Raspberry leaves (or raspberry tea) may help as well.


----------



## tonyshuman

I have also heard of giving calcium to induce labor--not sure exactly how that works from a biochemical standpoint, though. A Tums tablet is what is often mentioned.


----------



## Jenson

I've had a doe over due by 4 days, she seemed tohold out until I moved her back into her old hutch (she'd been in the new one for a few months but I had a hunch she wasn't comfortable giving birth in it) and she had them that evening, but it could have been acoincidence. If you know she is overdue for sure and you are fairly certain she is/was pregnant then I'd definitely be thinking about getting her checked out by a vet, if there is an infection or kits that have died in there then it's could turn nasty very quickly. Better safe than sorry!

Hope she is fine and she goes back to her usual self!


----------



## pintoluver112104

So today I got brave and decided to stick my hand into the "nest of the beast" (she's not very friendly right now) and I found 3 fat little baby bunnies. I couldn't believe that I never heard them making noise or moving around! They're at least 3 days old now because they're starting to get fur, and they have the cutest markings.


----------



## aurora369

Congrats! 

Babies can be very well hidden under all the fur in the nest. 

You should take them out and give them a good check. Make sure they are all well fed, clean and free of injuries. Also, thoroughly check the nest for any dead babies or left over placentas which will need to be discarded. 

You can handle babies daily from an early age. Hold them for a few minutes a day to get them used to being handled.

Can you take some pictures of them for us? We all love baby pictures...

-Dawn


----------



## tonyshuman

That's a relief! Glad she gave birth and I hope the babies do well.


----------



## pintoluver112104

They're all so cute as soon as I figure out how to get the pictures off my phone and onto the computer I will share them with all of you. But 2 of them are tricolor mini rexes (orange and brown) and the other is a broken red. All of them have a nice head and ears already.


----------



## pintoluver112104

Here's pictures!!!












Momma Bunny Drama Queen (DQ)






Broken Red






Broken Tri-Color 1






Broken Tri-Color 2


----------



## tonyshuman

Oh they're all so charming! The babies look healthy and older than I expected! I love tri-colors, is she a rex?


----------



## pintoluver112104

They're older than I expected too because I wasn't hearing any noises or anything coming from the cage so they're definitely a few days old. LOL. And she's a mini rex, I don't know anything about her parentage because I went out on a limb and bought her from a local Tractor Supply =)


----------

